# Guinea Hogs



## nonconformist (Nov 14, 2011)

Are there any members that raise Guinea Hogs or Guinea Hog crosses for your freezer? We have pure bred GH for our own but have considered purchasing a larger breed gilt for more marketable offspring. Was wondering if any on here have done that and what was you experience on the results.

I prefer the smaller lard type hog for our own use but purchasers are looking for the meatier type pig with larger cuts. I would imagine the GH boar with a larger meat type would produce well and have interest.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry that I can't give you any advice specifically related to crossing Guinea Hogs w/other breeds. I checked out the AGHA website & they remind me of a smaller version of a Large Black. I really like the fact that they will actually do better with less grain! We have bred Yorkshire and Duroc in the past & the 1st generation cross always seems to be fast growing & heartier. I think the GH crossed with a larger breed would be great - combining the larger size with the qualities of the Guinea Hogs. Besides, I love the idea of raising heritage breeds! Hopefully someone on here has done it & can tell you how it worked out. Good luck!
~Robin


----------



## willowcreek (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi, I know this thread is old but I'm wondering if the OP ever tried crossing the guinea hogs with a larger breed? We know of some Old Spot/Large Black cross piglets that seem perfect, have been raised on pasture and have done well with no grain supplementation. They have even been trained to eat hedge apples which would be a plus in our area. We are getting some guinea hog boar piglets any day now and I have also wondered how the cross would be with the large breed?

Anyone have experiences to share?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know with goats you could have kidding problems if the doe is the smaller one. You run the risk of larger kids. Don't know if this would be the same in pigs.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have guinea hogs and have thought about crossing with a berk, or lg. black...I'm just a little worried about how hard they might be on my pasture.? I also have such docile friendly pigs that I don't want any more aggressive ones???
Anyway, those are my concerns...


----------

